# Firefox add-ons are being disabled!



## M. Robert Gibson (May 4, 2019)

There's been a bit (actually, make that a lot) of a cock-up over at Mozilla

If you use Firefox and you have adblockers/script blockers installed (which you should), a lot of them will no longer work.
Personally I use uBlock Origin

Here's what's going on

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/bkhtv8


----------



## Graymalkin (May 6, 2019)

yep, still waiting


----------



## tinkerdan (May 6, 2019)

add-ons are always a risk.
I avoid them.
I also avoid websites that have too many scripts and too many ads.
The only good add-on is your own common sense in browsing.


----------



## Graymalkin (May 6, 2019)

@M. Robert Gibson there are various routes being advised.
I updated to latest FF then restarted. Hey Presto. No probs ... fingers crossed.


----------



## MaxiPower (May 11, 2019)

tinkerdan said:


> add-ons are always a risk.
> I avoid them.
> I also avoid websites that have too many scripts and too many ads.
> The only good add-on is your own common sense in browsing.



I couldn't live without ad blocker.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 11, 2019)

Just as well I don't use Firefox....

I have to agree, ad blockers are practically a necessity at this point. I've often found its the advertisements on a website that do more damage than anything the author of the website might do. The author might have created the website with all the best intentions, but then the advertising comes along and tracks what you're doing, or pops up with a second window that displays something you'd rather your mother not see.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (May 12, 2019)

I have 5 different browsers installed on my main system, and find  reasonably common uses for 3 of them. But Pale Moon is my mainstay.  Much easier to  customize.  The devs aren't contemptuous or hostile to users or extension developers the way Mozilla has long been. And  Mozilla just keeps getting worse.


----------



## MaxiPower (May 12, 2019)

Lew Rockwell Fan said:


> I have 5 different browsers installed on my main system, and find  reasonably common uses for 3 of them. But Pale Moon is my mainstay.  Much easier to  customize.  The devs aren't contemptuous or hostile to users or extension developers the way Mozilla has long been. And  Mozilla just keeps getting worse.



Yea i would have been a user of firefox in the past but as you say it has got worse and its competition closer. I prefer chrome now,,, just stay away from internet explorer... cough i mean Microsoft edge...


----------



## tinkerdan (May 13, 2019)

There still is Internet Explorer and there is Microsoft Edge and they come in handy now and then.
I also have used Pale Moon as a mainstay--however that is exactly why I've had to fall back on Internet Explorer and Edge for those few occasions where Pale seems to Moon me and blocks sites that it shouldn't.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 14, 2019)

Chrome does seem to be at the top of its game right now and probably the best choice to use atm.

Honestly, I don't think Edge is all that bad, at least not since Microsoft added support for extensions. But as it is still a work in progress platform, just like Windows 10, it will have its little quirks, and some missing features. Chrome is more reliable than it, for sure, and far more extendable.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (May 15, 2019)

I should have mentioned the extension "Open With". As long as your main browser supports something like it, you can easily open any page that gives you problems in another program from a menu. 2 clicks.  Doesn't get much easier.  You aren't limited to opening the page in a browser either. You can open it in a script. The url will be the argument.  From there, you can pretty much do anything you can imagine with it.  For example, it could match the url against patterns & do one thing it if is a chron page & something else if it is your webmail provider. For example, you could open it in a different browser, download it with something like wget,  or automatically post a smartass reply in a forum.  It can branch on the time of day or what is in your clipboard.  If your browser doesn't support "Open Wth" or some equivalent, you can get the Openbox window manager to do pretty much the same thing, although it is more work.  I imagine some other window managers have similar functionality, particulary any of the *box family. Openbox is the default in Lubuntu & LXDE desktops.  (There is also an LXDE-qt I believe, which is different.)  It would surprise me if similar tools don't exist in the Windows ecosystem.


----------

